# 

## Anax

Witam 
Kończę przed zimą budowę domu na etapie stan surowy otwarty. Co mam zrobić z kierownikiem bo nie chcę mu płacić za martwy sezon. Nie jest tani za pół roku 1750 zł. Właśnie nadszedł miesiąc za płaty za kolejne 6 mc październik  2017 marzec 2018. Co robić zwolnić go ?

----------


## mamik

Jak jest budowa niezakończonej, to kierownik chyba musi być. Negocjuj wynagrodzenie

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Porozmawiać  :wink:

----------


## Anax

Rozmawiałem ale niestety jest nieustępliwy. Nie chcę negocjować wynagrodzenia. No a na moje argumenty że nic nie będzie robił przez 6 mc albo i dłużej, bo nie wiadomo kiedy pogoda pozwoli na wznowienie prac, odpowiada że  zimą jak ktoś na budowie złamie nogę to on odpowiada. Facet zaczyna  mnie irytować, uważam że dobrze mu płacę ale widzę że jest pazerny.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

To go zmień. Myśmy wybrali taką osobę, która nas skasowała za bycie kierownikiem (1250zł), plus 250zł za 4 wymagane wizyty. Mamy w tym jednak możliwość telefonicznych konsultacji właściwie bez ograniczeń. Może jak dasz mu do zrozumienia, to będzie skłonny renegocjować warunki, np. 100zł za nic nie robienie przez czas wstrzymanych prac.
Kierownika można zmienić w dowolnej chwili: http://jakbudowac.pl/Czy-mozna-zmien...rownika-budowy

----------


## Anax

Wiem że kierownika mogę zmienić, bardziej w pytaniu chodź mi o To, czy w okresie zimowym kiedy roboty stoją muszę mieć kierownika, czy w martwym sezonie niekoniecznie.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nie wiem, pytałbym u źródła, czyli pewnie nadzoru budowlanego.

----------


## fotohobby

Z tego, co wiem, musisz. Budowa formalnie nie jest wstrzymana.
Strasznie niekorzystnie zawarta ta umowa. Ja placilemz gory ustalona kwote  od rozpoczecia budowy, do zakonczenia (z zastrzezeniem, nie nie moze trwac dluzej, niz trzy lata).
Ilosc wizyt nie byla ograniczona.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zastanawiam się, czy można np. wstrzymać budowę na określony czas na wniosek inwestora? Ale to wtedy zakładam całkowicie blokuje budowę, więc wątpie, czy jest to w ogóle opłacalne.

----------


## Anax

Tak umowa dla mnie niekorzystna. Ale sądziłem że w okresie zimowym kb odpuści cenę. Cóż zdziwi się bo go po prostu zmienię. Dam mu ostatnią szansę, 600 zł za martwy sezon. Jak się nie zgodzić to się pożegnalny.

----------


## tkaczor123

ja bym negocjował wynagrodzenie w martwym sezonie, jak się nie zgodzi i nie pójdzie na ustępstwa  jako inwestor możesz go w każdej chwili zmienić jak prezes we własnej firmie :big grin: . 600zl to ja za cala budowę place znajomemu kierownikowi, sam jeszcze uprawnień nie posiadam a mówili żeby zrobić jak bylem na studiach. :sad:

----------


## maciuspala

Nie wiem Skąd Wy bierzecie takich ludzi, drogi, niereformowalny w dodatku łasy na pieniądze.
Jak szukałem kierownika to najdroższy był za 2000 zł za całą budowę tacy średni to po 1500 zł a jak miał być tylko 3 razy na budowie to 1200 zł.
Rozumiem, iż jeśli buduje dom 3 lata to mam mu zapłacić 10500 zł???Ludzie tyle płacący nie mają co z kasą robić a potem są posty że za 500 tyś to domu nie postawi i ten co zbuduje za 250-300 to kłamie albo kradnie.

----------


## Robinson74

Ja powiem tak. Pracując, nie mam możliwości doglądania jakości robót i użytych materiałów. Ponadto nie znam się na całym procesie budowy domu. 
W związku z tym wynajmuję w tym celu kierownika budowy lub, jeśli wykonawca ma swojego, to inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego. 
I taki "mój" kierownik" lub "mój" inspektor ma bywać na budowie nie 2-3 razy w ciągu 2 lat budowy, ale nawet 2-3 razy w tygodniu, jeśli jest taka potrzeba i są wykonywane ważne roboty lub roboty zanikowe. 
Ja tu będę mieszkał może 40 lat, więc to ma być zrobione dobrze zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, a robota bez nadzoru kończy się tak jak 90% budów w Polsce - fuszerką.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jak byś jako budowlaniec po 10h dziennie dostał na wypłatę 2500-3000zł miesięcznie to byś jak do swojej pracy podchodził??? To nie fuszerka to standard.  Jak nie masz pojęcia to zatrudnij sprawdzonego kierownika budowy i inspektora nadzoru bo budowlańcy Ci każdy kit wcisną a Ty w to uwierzysz.
Dlatego jedni budują ten sam dom za 320 inni za 450 tyś i wszyscy są zadowoleni.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Wysokość pensji mnie jako inwestora kompletnie nie interesuje. Jak ktoś szanuje klienta, to pensja ani w tym nie pomaga, ani nie przeszkadza. Znam takich, co i za najniższą pensję pracują, ale robią to sumiennie.

----------


## Robinson74

Budowlańcy idą po najmniejszej linii oporu - chcą zrobić jak najszybciej i tak, żeby im było łatwo, co zwykle oznacza spartaczenie roboty, np. kładą hydroizolację niezgodnie z zaleceniami producenta masy (za cienko, za szybko, w deszczu, w ogromnym upale, itd.) albo nie odczekują wystarczająco na związanie betonu i robią dziesiątki innych błędów. 
Widząc jednak jakikolwiek nadzór nad swoją robotą, wielu z nich potrafi to zrobić lepiej, chociaż także wielu z nich, szczególnie bez wykształcenia budowlanego, nie rozumie, co jest błędem, a co nie. 
Tak jak przedmówca pisze, wynagrodzenie ma tu średnie znaczenie, gdyż nawet za niskim wynagrodzeniem ludzie potrafią wykonać robotę sumiennie.

----------


## tkaczor123

Młodzi się starają Ci którzy już trochę w tym robią mniej, jako inwestor obchodzi Cię tylko wykonana praca. Robi się jak najszybciej byle by tylko robić i jak najwięcej jako właściciel zarobić znam to z autopsji.  Hydroizolację kładą a na drugi dzień zasypują :smile:

----------


## maciuspala

U mnie kierownik w trakcie fundamentów był 3razy, przy scianach parteru 1raz, przy stropie 2-razy, bo podczas zbrojenia i potem sprawdzał czy odpowiednio strop pielęgnuje teraz przy scianach pietra był już raz a jeszcze przy drugim stropie ma być 2-razy.W dodatku zawsze odbiera odemnie telefon mimo iż w tym czasie na pewno jest na jakiejś dużej budowie.
I to wszystko za 1100 zł platne po przykryciu dachem a 400 zł po ukończeniu tynków wewnetrznych.
I to kierownik calkowicie obcy z polecenia, ktorego wczesniej nie znałem więc o zadnych ulgach nie ma mowy.
Ps Jak mi nie pasowala dylatacja koło komina i majstry nic sobie z tego nie robiły,wykonałem telefon do KB i wieczorem jak pojechalem to strop był zalany oczywiście z dylatacją.
Chyba że ja trafiłem na samarytanina lubiacego swoją pracę choć musi mu się opłacać patrząc jak mieszka i czym jeździ.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jak za 1100zł za stan SSO przy tylu wizytach to bardzo tanio. Sam dojazd liczyłbym z 150-200 zł.

----------


## ag2a

Jak wg co niektórych budowlańcy to szuszfole to polecam wszystko robić samemu....

----------


## forgetit

> Tak umowa dla mnie niekorzystna. Ale sądziłem że w okresie zimowym kb odpuści cenę. Cóż zdziwi się bo go po prostu zmienię. Dam mu ostatnią szansę, 600 zł za martwy sezon. Jak się nie zgodzić to się pożegnalny.


Umówiłeś się na konkretne wynagrodzenie, podpisałeś umowę, a teraz ci się odwidziało?
Może kolejnym wykonawcom też taki numer planujesz wyciąć?

----------


## tkaczor123

Każdy medal ma dwie strony .
Jak zrobisz samemu przynajmniej będziesz na siebie zły ze spartoliłeś robotę :smile:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Witam 
> Kończę przed zimą budowę domu na etapie stan surowy otwarty. Co mam zrobić z kierownikiem bo nie chcę mu płacić za martwy sezon. Nie jest tani za pół roku 1750 zł. Właśnie nadszedł miesiąc za płaty za kolejne 6 mc październik  2017 marzec 2018. Co robić zwolnić go ?


A jak wygląda umowa z kierownikiem? 
Wiesz, z jednej strony 1750 zł za pół roku "nicnierobienia" to sporo, ale przecież ustalenia mogły wyglądać zupełnie inaczej. Kierownik mógł stwierdzić, że poprowadzi budowę całego domu za 5250 złotych, budowa potrwa ok. 1,5 roku więc będzie brał od Ciebie 1750 zł co 6 miesięcy. W takim wypadku jak najbardziej powinieneś mu zapłacić.

----------


## Anax

> Umówiłeś się na konkretne wynagrodzenie, podpisałeś umowę, a teraz ci się odwidziało?
> Może kolejnym wykonawcom też taki numer planujesz wyciąć?


Nic mi się nie odwidziało, umowa była podpisana na 6 mc, z możliwością jej przedłużenia. Kwota jaką zaakceptowałem za pracę KB, w moim przekonaniu nie jest niska. Ale za pracę !, a nie siedzenie zimą i pierdzenie w stołek. A więc nie oceniaj mnie mądralo, bo mnie nie znasz. A budowlańców szanuję bo wiem, że ciężko pracują i przynajmniej w znakomitej większości zasługują na dobre wynagrodzenie. Nie masz nic mądrego do napisania w temacie, to nie pisz, a twoje przemyślenia spływają po mnie jak woda po kaczce.

----------


## Anax

> A jak wygląda umowa z kierownikiem? 
> Wiesz, z jednej strony 1750 zł za pół roku "nicnierobienia" to sporo, ale przecież ustalenia mogły wyglądać zupełnie inaczej. Kierownik mógł stwierdzić, że poprowadzi budowę całego domu za 5250 złotych, budowa potrwa ok. 1,5 roku więc będzie brał od Ciebie 1750 zł co 6 miesięcy. W takim wypadku jak najbardziej powinieneś mu zapłacić.


Drogi kolego KB to sobie może stwierdzać czy dom budowany jest zgodnie z projektem i sztuką budowlaną, a nie że poprowadzi budowę przez 1,5 roku. O tempie prac decyduję tylko i wyłącznie ja inwestor.

----------


## Anax

Kierownik zwolniony. Podpisałem umowę z nowym kierownikiem na bardziej przejrzystych warunkach. Za prowadzenie nadzoru do momentu oddania budynku do użytku płacę 2500 zł. Przyjazd na budowę na każde moje wezwanie, nieograniczona ilość konsultacji telefonicznych. Kierownik z 20 letnim stażem, oraz uprawnienia konstruktora. 
Dziękuję wszystkim za udział w temacie, nawet złośliwcom.
Temat do zamknięcia.

----------


## maciuspala

I to jest normalna cena.....

----------


## forgetit

> Nic mi się nie odwidziało, umowa była podpisana na 6 mc, z możliwością jej przedłużenia. Kwota jaką zaakceptowałem za pracę KB, w moim przekonaniu nie jest niska. Ale za pracę !, a nie siedzenie zimą i pierdzenie w stołek. A więc nie oceniaj mnie mądralo, bo mnie nie znasz. A budowlańców szanuję bo wiem, że ciężko pracują i przynajmniej w znakomitej większości zasługują na dobre wynagrodzenie. Nie masz nic mądrego do napisania w temacie, to nie pisz, a twoje przemyślenia spływają po mnie jak woda po kaczce.


Podpisałeś umowę? Tak
Określiłeś termin i czynności? Chyba tak.
Od mądrali, to może żonę i dzieci...
Nie utop się w tej wodzie

----------


## Anax

> Podpisałeś umowę? Tak
> Określiłeś termin i czynności? Chyba tak.
> Od mądrali, to może żonę i dzieci...
> Nie utop się w tej wodzie


Co prawda jesteś dla mnie zwykłym nabijaczem postów nie mającym nic konkretnego do napisania w tym temacie, to jednak ci odpiszę. Otóż umowa była tak skonstruowana przez KB, że była odnawialną co 6 mc. To taki abonament jak on to nazwał. Więc nie było żadnego terminu. To po pierwsze, po drugie nie tykaj mojej rodziny, bo nigdy nie wiesz z kim zadzierasz, po trzecie napisałem chyba temat do zamknięcia czy nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem ?

----------


## krzcel

> płacę 2500 zł. Przyjazd na budowę na każde moje wezwanie, nieograniczona ilość konsultacji telefonicznych.


Najdalej po 10 wezwaniu i 50 telefonie Kierownik kupi sznur i się powiesi albo rozwiąże umowę.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Drogi kolego KB to sobie może stwierdzać czy dom budowany jest zgodnie z projektem i sztuką budowlaną, a nie że poprowadzi budowę przez 1,5 roku. O tempie prac decyduję tylko i wyłącznie ja inwestor.


Dlatego spytałem o treść umowy: niektórzy inwestorzy zawierają bardzo niekorzystne umowy z wykonawcami. Cieszę się, że sprawa została wyjaśniona. Powodzenia w dalszych etapach budowy!

----------

